# Fastener testing or pull testing



## rooftop123 (May 27, 2011)

I wanted to introduce my company, www.force-test.com, and get your opinion of our products. Any feedback would be greatly appreciated. Also, if you have any questions related to pull testing, I will be happy to answer them.​


----------



## RoofYourWorld (Jul 27, 2011)

Great to have you on the Board. 

How's the weather down in St. Pete? I moved to TN from St. Pete a few years ago...but right now it feels like I'm still there (hot&humid)!


----------

